# Big fight in King Square earlier



## Geri (Jul 23, 2008)

I was alerted by a big commotion outside my office window, dogs barking, lots of shouting etc. so I looked outside the window and watched as this bloke got punched about five or six times. I wasn't sure what to do, but it was all over in about 30 seconds and then the bloke who was being punched and one of the blokes who was punching him (I think) walked off with their arms around each other. 

About half an hour later it all kicked off again and it was like a mass brawl - there were about 10 blokes all punching and kicking each other,  dogs going mental, running about etc. so I thought I should really do something and called the police. They turned up pretty quickly actually, as they said they'd had loads of other reports, although of course the moment they heard the sirens most of them legged it.

An ambulance came as well as one of the blokes had taken quite a beating and had a lot of blood pouring from his head.

I wasn't sure if I'd done the right thing until I saw the bloke going in the ambulance - you never know whether it's the right thing to interfere.


----------



## xenon (Jul 23, 2008)

Well s'not really interfearing phoning the Police / ambulance by that stage. Not saying I would have phoned straight away either. But if someone had been and possibly has been, seriously hurt. You'd feel a bit shit about not phoning anyone I'd imagine.


----------



## Geri (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I did wait to see if it calmed down again but it didn't look as if it was going to. They're always fighting in there though, I saw a bloke get kicked in the head a while ago but he ran away before I could do anything about it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2008)

Are they residents from Jamaica street hostel?


----------



## Geri (Jul 24, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Are they residents from Jamaica street hostel?



I don't know, it seems to be different people every few days so I imagine so.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 7, 2008)

_*bump*_

-Don't worry, the police are going to displace the... -no hang on, _magic away_ the problem... 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/7548067.stm


----------



## Geri (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I'm all for live and let live, but today was just ridiculous - shouting all day long and dogs barking, one woman was driving me mental with her shouting, and her dog was out of control, he attacked two others numerous times today and it was just never ending...I felt like just going over there and smacking her in the face to shut her up.

Police were there three times pouring away their drink but they didn't move them on.

Half the problem there is that because there are tall buildings all around, any sound is amplified and sounds three times louder than it would normally.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 7, 2008)

Call me cynical, but I bet this latest initiative is largely driven by the imminent launch (25th Sept) of Cabot Circus, which is only 100 metres away from Brunswick Square (-also covered by this Dispersal Order)...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 7, 2008)

Geri said:


> today was just ridiculous - shouting all day long and dogs barking, one woman was driving me mental with her shouting, and her dog was out of control, he attacked two others numerous times today and it was just never ending.



So the public drink ban is going well then eh?
I am so glad that the friends of the police and council have been proved right that on-street drinking ban would increase people's personal safety.


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't feel unsafe personally - I go out at lunchtimes and I've never had any problems, they just seem to fight each other. Some of the women in my office don't like going out though.


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont think dispersal orders are the way forward - maybe extermination orders  - or a free bus that runs regualrly from there to a nice park in clifton.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 12, 2008)

Isambard said:


> So the public drink ban is going well then eh?
> I am so glad that the friends of the police and council have been proved right that on-street drinking ban would increase people's personal safety.



TBH I would feel way more unsafe in the middle of town on a Fri/Sat night then there...at least the chronic street drinkers just beat each other up rather then random strangers for looking at them funny or whatever!


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 12, 2008)

Indeed  - the people most at risk are the drunks themselves ironically.


----------



## Serotonin (Aug 16, 2008)

Geri said:


> so I thought I should really do something and called the police.
> :



Grass


----------



## Geri (Aug 16, 2008)

Serotonin said:


> Grass



Indeed, I expect Zaskar will be over later to push stuff through my letterbox and spray paint my wall.


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 16, 2008)

Funny how we so often become the thing we so hate.


----------

